# Aircraft Design of WWII



## MIflyer (May 8, 2022)

I believe that someone was asking about this book a little while back, or at least one much like it. I bought a copy back in 2019. It was compiled by Lockheed Aircraft Corp in WWII and appears mainly to consist of illustrations that appeared in such magazines as "Flight." It was republished by Dover Publications in 2017. If someone is looking for a copy, I bought mine from Better World Books on-line and they still have them available for about $15.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2022)




----------



## PFVA63 (May 8, 2022)

Hi,
Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a copy.


----------



## MiTasol (May 9, 2022)

Thank you very much - that was me in the new books thread and I have ordered a copy of the reprint elsewhere.


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2022)

Error

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 10, 2022)

Ambitious and determined.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 11, 2022)




----------

